# he has stopped it now i think but .........



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

jojo was sat quiet in his cage, i went up close to sort out the cuttle fish he had attacked it so i had to remove the metal bit, i then put it to the bottom of the cage, i then notice jojo was looking like he was regurgitating (spelling) but nothing was coming up, was it a threat or could he have had something in his throat, he kept doing it, i don't know as i haven't looked at his tongue before but it seem swollen ? it might not have been might have been the way he open his mouth like a yawn but yaking, 

you know if charlie and the chocolate factory (johnny depp) willy wonka eats beatles it looked like what he did after he ate them, almost the same noise 

he wasn't sick and seems ok and i am now ranting sorry 

anyone help would be fab


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

There is a picture posted in COTM this month that gives you a good shot of a normal tongue. Regurgitation can be a sign of real affection. They will do this for their mates and of course babies. It could be a bit swollen from going after the cuttlebone with such zeal. But if you are actually putting a cuttlefish in there rather than just a cuttlebone he might yak that up.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

what the difrence, this is white like chalk its powdery , not a fish i think it is bone, there was metal hanging off it, i am a bit anoyed with myself for not checking on it earlier, i have removed it now, he is sat on his water tho i might put some fresh in another bowl for him, so he can get to it, poor thing he might be showing me effection i dont know his toungue didnt look right, could he have caght it on the metal  , i will give him some more oh no i normally spend time up there with him i feel awfull now,


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tiki does that sometimes, looks like he is going to puk.... But nothing comes. Think its just something they do once in a while. Think Bea told me he could just have something stuck in his throat from preening. Looks kind of funny...


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

don't feel awful. i'm sure jojo's ok. maybe it's like sue said - since he attacked it with such relish? i know they do regurgitate to show affection though. sweet, huh?  just keep an eye on him but don't feel bad. you didn't do anything wrong. i know we have to be careful but sometimes it's hard to catch everything and be perfect. same with kids - they're going to get hurt sometimes...unfortunately!! he'll be fine though, don't worry!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

he seems ok now, still does it, i am wonering if the cuttle bone has made him thirsty but he spends days sitting on his water, i put a new one in so he now has 2 water pots 

his tounge seems ok nor he just keeps chewing eveyrthing, i think he might just be thrusty i mena i would be if i had eaten as much powdery stuff as he had, he seemed a tiny bit hyper, i will keep an eye on him 

they do worrie us, the metal wasnt strong i mean i bent it no problem but he must have really gone at it


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm glad to hear he's doing fine now. That's funny that it made him so hyper...like caffeine kick now, huh? LOL Thanks for letting us know he's better now. I know - they're like our kids, they worry us so!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

they are, i kept saying what wrong jojo, at the time i didnt feel sillyut i do now lol, i mean asking a tiel to tell me whats wrong lol 

i think he is asleep now poor thing, he did seem really hyper it was odd, lets hope he doesnt have a hangover


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes Cuttlebones are salty. They would make Jojo thirsty. They are actually like a swim bladder of a type of squid. They are able to fill it with gas to control their movements in the water. I attached something I found online a while back. It's more informative than I am.
View attachment Cuttle Bone.txt


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  isnt that funny how i noiced she might be thirsty lol i think i have tuned in a bit too much lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No you have tuned in just right.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like Jo jo really likes cuttle bone. I take the metal piece of the cuttle bone off aswell and clip it up with those plastic clips you can buy.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Dry foods (like pellets) seem to get a little bit "stuck" in my birds' throats sometimes and they pump their heads regurgitation-style to help make it go down. Drinking water helps too! Cuttlebone is dry so Jojo's throat may have felt a bit funny from it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Uhm. I thought Cuttlefish & Cuttlebone were the same thing.

I get my 'tiels "*Cuttlefish Bone*" so would that mean it's Cuttlefish AND Cuttlebone in the one..?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The cuttle bone is actually the inner shell of the cuttlefish. It's not really a bone but it is inside the cuttlefish.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

well what ever jojo has is white and chalky and smells a tiny bit fishy, i mena you realy have to put your nose up to it lol

he is fine this morning


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

Does she attack the toys in her cage like the cuttlebone?


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah she get vety angry with them


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a pretty natural way for a young male to act with his toys.


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

Try putting a toy with a mirror on it. This should distract him from attacking and vigorously eating his cuttlebone. It is really funny to watch a male dance in front of a mirror too!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sometimes they can get aggresive with a mirror.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

That's what I thought, too. I have one of my pearlie girlie's gyms on my headboard shelf, which the WHOLE headboard is a giant mirror. She sits beside me munching on treats and playing while I watch tv or read so I didn't want to put elsewhere. Well, she started going NUTS sometimes and pecking at the reflection and trying to "kiss" herself! She was OBSESSED. So I covered up part of it. Then SHE got sneaky and found a way AROUND the cover so I had to cover MORE. LOL She still finds her reflection sometimes but isn't quite as bad. I hear boys are even worse with mirrors though. Aye-yaye-yaye!! But yet they always recommend mirror toys for tiels so I don't get it??


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Boys are more territorial so it can be a real problem.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

OOOohhhh, and here I thought they just were more aggressive about getting some loving!! :blush:


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

My male loves the mirror. He struts in front of it, stretches out his wings, and sings to it. Its Hilarious! he hasn't tried to attack it, yet. I hope he doesn't because he is so cute with a mirror. My female couldn't care less about it. : )


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Aw, he sounds so cute!!! I don't blame you - I'd hope he wouldn't lose that "charm" with the mirror either!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe he thinks he looks like a girl.


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

HAHA. Very possible...he is very handsome.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

lol i dont mind putting a mirror in , i try not to because budgie got attached to it and not me, i havent had jojo ut for 2 days beacuse of his molt , but i handle him inside the cage , he is becoming grumpy outside the cage but fine inside  its getting me down a bit now


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

what if you let him out and just sit on a perch or gym beside you? have you been spraying yet? my tiel was getting too attached to the mirror and not me too - had to get rid of that thing! don't let it get you down...he won't be so grumpy much longer. try taking him out and giving him a treat to cheer him up.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i might try it tomoz, he gets his wings out on perches and his play gym, i could get him out and give him a sunflower seed as a treat , he gets the through the cage he does get interaction with time that way,


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

all our birds do the yawn/regurg thing after scratching their ears we have found.....the mirror thing is a tricky subject...particularly with what i've heard about jojo....you could try it but i ahve found all my birds LOVE the mirror....but protect it with a vengence....to the point of biting and drawing blood.....with jojo's previous behaviour i would be a little concerned myself to put it in....but it can't hurt to try but as soon as u see any negetive behaviour i would remove it....young male tiels have enough aggression issues without adding more.....just my perception and open to argument.....i hope you prove me wrong!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

well i got bitten this morning i changed his water then put my finger to him to get him to step up and he lundged for me, 

i dont get him atm i really dont


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Angel bites even me sometimes.....mum all the time and dad less than mum and more than me.....i don't know what to suggest because i just let Angel come out when he wants and stay in when he doesn't....seems like jojo is a determined tiel who likes to do what he likes to do.....some tiels really fight it when we try to get them to do what we want as opposed to what they want.....maybe just leave him be for a bit.....talk to him and do what u normally do but if he doesn't want to come out...just leave him be....i would think that when he is ready and missing time with u he will change his mind......but again thats just what i would do....Anel used to be tame as a young tiel but as i was only young myself when i got him i moved out of home for a year and now he will only step up and talk to me......any attempt to touch him or force him to do something results in a bite......but ive learnt what he likes and doesn't and i try to really limit doing things he doesnt like as i want him to know he is safe and can happily be out with me.....give him some time and space.....dont ignore him but if he bites when u try to get him out....leave him in....birds learn from our reactions.....he will eventually learn biting doesnt get him what he wants


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah, well tomoz morning it will be cleaning as normal then if i get attitude getting him out i wont get him out


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Quinn always hisses and lunges at me when I try to get him to step up inside his cage. The only time he'll step up without giving me any problems is just after he has his mistings and he wants to get out of the shower. He used to bite every time I tried to handle him, but now he never bites, he just lunges and hisses and occasionally puts his beak on me and mock bites.

The key is to ignore it completely. If he's annoyed with me, I just ignore it and let him know that attitude isn't going to change a single thing. If I were you, I have to say that if he gave me attitude I'd take him out of the cage anyway, handle him for a minute and put him back in just so he knew that he couldn't dictate what goes on.

That's just the way I do things, though. I find it effective, but I'm sure it's different for every person and and every bird. Getting bitten isn't fun, but you do get used to bites over time and learn not to flinch. That said, I've been bitten by much larger and nastier birds than tiels (swans, galahs and sulphur-crested cockatoos, for instance) and I'm used to rat bites, so it's easy for me to say that.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

wow sounds like your just to bites then, i am not just to any sort of bites, my love bird nubbles me that's as far as i go with bites, oh and my budgies didn't want to be moved from his cage in to a nice big new one so after catching him he toke a bite, now budgies bites don't hurt but omg this one did, so for me i run from bites i wont go near hamsters for that reason, jojo is getting better i think a few days quiet has done him good,


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Jojo is better. Luckily, my tiels have never bit. My pearlie girlie will hiss and act like she will but never has. My senegal only bit me when I tried putting him back in his cage for nighttime cuz he never wanted to go. It wasn't too hard (didn't draw blood) but it still made me always go ouch...to which he would start every night to bite me and then say ouch for me, also!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww bless i know its not bless to you who was gettin bit but you have to see the funny side of that lol


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

It was funny...I tried every time not to laugh to encourage him but I couldn't help it! Cuz he'd bite me, then say "ouch", then kind of laugh...it was cute. Dang, I miss that bird.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww bless ya  they pic up word veyr quickly, jojo has been talking i think he is trying to say jojo and prety boy , but i never call him a prety boy lol


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

don't they though?? aw, jojo is talking?? how cute!! lol - guess he's trying to GET you to call him pretty boy, huh?


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Jojo sounds very smart, he knows he's special.

I'm sure he'll get better after his moult. It's a shame that you're so discouraged about tiels after your experiences with Jojo. It seems like he wasn't nearly as tame as the breeder made him out to be.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i think your right, but he is still a very loving tiel and if i put my finger in the cage he steps up and trims my nials for me, what more could a girl ask for lol, i think he was just hand fed and maybe finger tame, 

you shoudl see thatst of his floor toy, i put in there a toy for the floor to encourge the use of the whole cage thats worked fine but its lost all the litte crages on the ferries wheel lol im gunna have to goin and rescue it later  he doesnt mind this at all my hand goes in i fiddle with bits he will land on my and is fine, maybe he just feel safer in his cage


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

It's really sad that the breeder wasn't more forthright about how tame he was. Jojo's really come along way, though, and he clearly loves you.

It's funny how they can destroy things so easily. I give the boys bottle brush branches and they love tearing off the leaves, they can destroy a whole branch in about 1 minute. Ah, well... at least it's free.

Maybe Jojo would like those reels of paper you can buy on rolls? They're cheap and safe. A lot of online bird stores sell them.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Rouille, that gives me an idea (about the rolls of paper)...my Kiki is more of a shredder than anything else. She seems to love ANYTHING she can shred more than other toys. I've been making her shredding stuff but I bet she'd love the roll of paper!!

Elijah, I think she's right - you've come a long way with Jojo for him not being so tame. He truly seems to love you if he's always hopping on your finger...and doing your nails!  You should be proud of yourself...and it should give you hope that Jojo will become even closer and better to you!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

he is a little star  i might get a shreder thing for his cage he loves chewing up paper  so does the love bird i did put a tube of loo roll the cardboard bit and he didnt seem to bother , it just ust to trip him up lol, 

i might use the loo roll tho and wrap paper round it and hang it in his cage


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I was wondering about cardboard and if they liked to chew that as much, also. I know Kiki goes NUTS over any kind of paper. Let me know how the loo roll with paper does!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i will, not sure how to attach the paper but i supose if i just roll it and if it comes off during play it happens, i will get going with them soon sould be fun


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Isn't it though? I have the most fun creating new toys for Kiki and watching her have at it! :clap: One thing I just looped paper through and another I punched holes in to put on a rope. You'll have to get a pic of Jojo ripping at it!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Tiels do love ripping up paper, normally on the things that you don't want them to!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah i here you on that one lol, i will make him somthign nice then out it in the cage, lets just hope i dont lose skin lol


----------

